

Building a secure password reset - grn
http://www.troyhunt.com/2012/05/everything-you-ever-wanted-to-know.html

======
bluetidepro
This is already an active post on the front page of HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4280440>

~~~
ColinWright
Yes, but only because this original item got flagged for some unknown
reason(s) and so I re-submitted it to find out why (unsuccessfully) and to
bring the article to HN's attention.

I'd ask that you read the comments on the submission you reference. In
particular read this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4280460>

If you flagged this item, I would ask that you unflag it, as it was the
original.

Thanks.

~~~
chmike
Apparently people who flagged this article reference didn't read the article.
It is an excellent and very informative article. Flaging it was indeed
abusive.

They would probably bomb the Musée du Louvre in Paris.

